# Anti-Aging Supplements May Be Best Taken Not Too Late in Life



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Anti-Aging Supplements May Be Best Taken Not Too Late in Life ScienceDaily (May 24, 2010) ??? Anti-aging supplements made up of mixtures might be better than single compounds at preventing decline in physical function, according to researchers at the University of Florida’s Institute on Aging. In addition, it appears that such so-called neutraceuticals should be [...]

*Read More...*


----------

